

Edward Snowden gets human rights award in Berlin - ExpiredLink
http://www.dw.de/edward-snowden-gets-human-rights-award-in-berlin/a-18128204

======
higherpurpose
Yet still no asylum.

~~~
Johnny_Brahms
No western European state wants to mock US that badly. I would prefer to see
that he gets an asylum in Sweden or Germany, but that would definitely chill
diplomatic relations with the country in question. It's probably not going to
happen.

